# Solved: Microsoft Outlook 2003 Attachment Problem



## r8rfnatc (Jan 13, 2006)

When I'm using Microsoft Outlook 2003 and try to add an attachment to my e-mail everything locks up. It happens when I click the attach button & get the "insert file" box. When I click the "Look In" drop down menu that's where it locks up. Anyone know what would cause this? It has worked fine up until last night. (I'm runny Microsoft-XP Home Edition)

THANKS

UPDATE: I just tried changing a jpeg on a Microsoft Publisher 2003 file and it locked up too. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## r8rfnatc (Jan 13, 2006)

Just to update you guys. I did a system restore to 2 days ago. (When it was last working) and presto it all works again. Please close this thread.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

You can mark the thread solved yourself by clicking thread tools then mark solved


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I have marked this thread Solved for you, in the future that option is also available to you using the *Thread Tools* drop down menu at the top of the thread.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It's only solved because the restore removed the recent security update that is causing it

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/918165?


----------

